# What Type Of Line For Beginner Baitcaster?



## Freshwaterman

Greetings:

Just a quick question for all you experts.

I just received my first baitcasting reel (Curado 100DSV) and was wondering about which type of line should I use? Not really specific brand- but that would be nice).

MONO or BRAIDED?

My intended use for the next few months will mainly fishing off a pier in the Delaware Bay. I have been using mainly braided (Fireline 20lb) on spinning reels.

My new Curado 100DSV has a rating of 120/12. I could probably put on a little more if its braided- but I don't think I will need it.

Just curious if one was better than another for a new baitcaster?

Also- what brake setting would be best to start out with- it doesn't give any recommendation in the manual. (it came with only one brake on). Or, is it just a trial and error thing that I should do in the back yard first?

BTW- do you fill up the spool to the top or leave a little space? And what type of knot do I use to start it on the spool?

Thanks in Advance
Kevin


----------



## Bantam1

I would suggest mono since it is more forgiving should you backlash. The braided line can be a real pain to pick out with a backlash.

I would start out with 4 weights on. Turn them on in an X manner. It will be trial and error until you find the right setting for the lure you are using and your casting style.

There will be a 45 degree angle on the spool lip. Fill the line even with that angle and you should be fine. See my quality Windows Paint drawing below...


----------



## Freshwaterman

Thanks Bantam1--

Any brand that you can recommend? 

Also, which type of knot do I use to secure the line to the DSV reel?

Thanks for the quick respons since I'm going to the store today to pick up some line.

Kevin


----------



## KG2

i too am new to baitcasters couldnt quite afford a curado but i gota a 4600 abu and am quite proud of it.
i got it spooled with 15lb clear blue stren, and it has worked well. its not too light so it doesnt backlash because if that but can also get a good amount of line on it.

Kevin


----------



## Freshwaterman

Forgot to ask this very simple question regarding baitcasting reels--

Do you push the spool-release button as you cast or do you push it first and hold it with your thumb and release the cast?


----------



## FishEmGigEm

Push it first, cast, and guide it with your thumb.


----------



## Bantam1

I really like Izorline XXX. I'm not sure if they carry it in your area or not. Berkley Big Game (green) is another decent line.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Thanks for your advice- I really appreciate it!!

I'll let you know how things go with my first cast in a little while.

Kevin


----------



## Freshwaterman

Well--my first baitcasting experience didn't go as good as I expected.

I had the 4 centrifical brakes on and the spool speed set to just allow the test
1/2oz weight to slowly drop to the ground.

Result-- 2 seperate birdsnests (that I was able to clear up after about 20 min).

But the good news is that I think with a little more practice, I will be able to cast the new Curado 100DSV a little farther than the 45 feet that I was able to obtain using a 5 foot rod. (I haven't received the Krister 6'6" rod yet. Maybe that will help to get more distance.

QUESTIONS: What is the most cast distance I can hope to achieve with this
Curado and Krister rod set-up. What distance do most of you get?

And-- do you always have to use your thumb to stop the spool from birdsnesting? or, is it just in the settings?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## KG2

i do a little of both, but im using a 7ft light action popping rod so its a little easier, i know this may seem like a dumb question but did u adjust that little knob on the side? you may wabt to set it heavy and you wont be able to cast realy far but less backlashes, thats how i was able to learn, but im still far frfom cast a 1/16oz jighead farrrr


----------



## WillFish

You should be able to (after some practice) send a 1/2 ounce jig flying. There are so many factors that impact distance, that it is hard to quantify. Don't get discouraged by a few backlashes, even the old time salts get them from time to time.

One suggestion that helped me when I was learning, was to not whip the rod tip. Think in terms of lobbing a baseball from the outfield (nice fluid motion) then release the spool when the rod tip is at the top of the arch of your cast.

It also help a lot to keep the wind at your back if possible. Baitcasters can be tough when casting into the wind.

Keep at it, you have a very nice reel that should bring years of enjoyment.

Just some suggestions that I hope will help.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Yes- I tightened up the casting knob- -- and you're right- you can't get much past 20 feet.

I'm assuming that after practice (getting the thumb to work just right) that many people can take off most of the centrifical brakes and loosen up the casting knob and really get some distance


----------



## Bantam1

The best advice I can give you is that practice, practice and practice some more. I typically use 3 to 4 weights for almost everything. I can make some really long casts using that many weights. They are centrifugal design so they pretty much only work on the initial part of your cast. After that is free spinning until I stop it or it looses steam. 


Educating your thumb can take time. Stick with it and learn the techniques that work best for you.


----------



## Bevo34

Try turning the reel on it's side as you cast it.(ie turn your hand over with the handle pointing up) That seemed to help me when I was learning.

I fish with 2 brakes on and the cast control really loose, but all my friends have 3 or more brakes on and a tighter cast control. It will take you some time to get used to it, but once you do you'll be hooked (pun intended).

As stated above, you have a great reel to learn on.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I've been practicing today (about 1 hr) and have found that I have fewer and fewer birdsnests. And, the ones that I do have are not too bad, mostly the kind that you can just pull out from the front.

Also, I think my lack of any real distance is due to the fact that I'm using an old casting rod of about 4 1/2 feet long. My new rod won't be delivered for a few days, which is 6'6". That probably will help with some more distance (I hope!!).

I am experimenting with different settings and casting techniques. I will try the one where you turn your reel sideways. I have found that if I actually follow the lure (weight) with my eyes to know when it falls on the lawn, I seem to do better. That's when the thumb comes into play and seems to stop any birdsnests.

MORE PRACTICE TOMORROW!!

If any of you have any practice routines or suggestions, before I take it to the fishing pier, I will try them out and let you know how things went.

Kevin


----------



## Mikew92

Kev~

I started out casting an Okuma VS200 and I can tell you that the Shimano has a much better learning curve. Do not start with braid. Satrt with mono. In fact, i wouldn't switch to braid for some time. I made the mistake of putting on power pro this spring and have had backlash nightmares when trying to fish them out. I have even watched as my cork disappears with a fish on only to have it reappear with a fish off because of the amount of time it takes to clear the nest. 

Once you get the feel of the rod and reel I can tell you that it feel like hitting and fastball 400 ft or smacking a drive 350+ yds, sweet and SMOOTH. 

Be patient, and TIGHT LINES!


----------



## FrauLine

Bevo34 said:


> Try turning the reel on it's side as you cast it.(ie turn your hand over with the handle pointing up) That seemed to help me when I was learning.


I agree with Bevo34 on the casting technique. Another thing you may want to do is to strip off 10-15 feet more line than your longest cast will be. Then put a piece of tape across your spool, wind your line back up and cast away. If you do get a backlash, it will never go deeper than the tape and easier to get untangled. Just remember to be patient and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## jake67

a tip on backlashes
put a piece of masking take over ur line with about half a spool of line and then finish spooling up the tape makes it easier with backlashes because with a really bad one it will stop at the tape instead of goin all the way down to the spool and if you hook a big one the tape will be easily pulled off by the fish


----------



## Freshwaterman

Thanks- 


That's a great tip on using tape across the line!

I just received my 6'6" rod (Kistler) and my longest cast averages about 45 feet with a 3/4 oz weight only. (no baklashes!)
Is that about what I can expect from a baitcasting reel? 
I thought that I would be able to cast much further than that, or, was I under the wrong impression of baitcasters?
Can one try to cast one of these like in surfcasting to get more distance?

Kevin


----------



## Slim-N-None

45' for a beginner w/ a 1/2 weight isn't all that shabby, you should be able to sail it quite a bit more with practice. when asked earlier if you adjusted the knob on the left side, did you adjust the little knob or the drag knob (5 star knob, i think im not looking at mine so im not sure if its 4 or 5) i know if you have the drag set to tight on em' it won't go that far no matter how hard you throw it. also the little knob should be adjusted just to let the plug, weight, or bait start to run line off, if its windy i like to adjust it back just a hair from that point so that it doesn't take but about an inch or two of line. 

P.s. im not sure if this is fact or fiction (and im sure someone around here will either say yea or nea), but i've always been told when you store your reels after you have them out, you should lossen the drag setting oll the way out as to not compress the washers.


----------



## Freshwaterman

How much more should I be able to go?

Maybe I should put it this way----How far can most of you cast on average?

Also, I didn't even think about adjusting the drag before casting. I thought that the drag didn't even come into play until the spool is locked.

OR DOES IT!!!!

Inquiring Minds Want To Know


----------



## Gottagofishin

Just to let you know, I can toss my Curado on a 7 foot rod with a 1/2 top water lure about 40 - 45 yards with a little tail wind. 1/8 to 1/4 oz jigs get tossed about 30-35 yards without much effort.

As others have said it just takes practice.


----------



## WillFish

You are correct Kevinindel. The drag setting should not impact your casting, but the little knob under the star can be over tightened, and limit your cast.

As described, it should be just tight enough that be jig will drop the ground and stop with out any extra line playing out.

Also, it is a good idea if you are going to store the reel for any length of time, to loosen the drag almost all the way.


----------



## Slim-N-None

one other thing i forgot, it's not always how far you can chunk the bait, most of the time you want to pinpoint a specific spot, like around pier pillings, or a "fishy" looking rock out at the jetty, or for ya'll bass fisherman, a tree laid over with the top submerged. i'de work on accuracy myself if i was hittin 45 yds, cause most of the time you can just nose the ol' boat over close enough or wade within range.


----------

